# Imp Shelter



## tpseller (Feb 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how many people end up at Imp Shelter on an average winter weekend?  Is it typically packed?

I saw on VFTT that the shelter was full last weekend, and a Boy Scout troop graciously took the platforms.

Thanks.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 7, 2006)

I never thought of Imp Shelter as an especially popular winter location, especially since the Imp Cut-Off trail was discontinued, making it a longer hike to get there. I think you just happened to read about a weekend when two good-sized groups both converged on it.

The big open interior and small door just begs to have a tarp "door" hung and make for a cozy evening, so I don't blame anyone for trying to get there. 

Certainly, nobody is ever obligated to give up their shelter space, only to share it; it's first-come-first-served. Get there before 2 or 3pm and I'd expect you to be okay.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 7, 2006)

I've never stayed there but have been by it, my .02

Probably fairly popular because some of the other popular ones like Guyot & Garfield are harder to get to with the road closings.  Imp using Stony Brook is not that hard to get to.

Getting there by 2:00 should be okay.  Are you planning on bringing a tent, just in case?


----------



## tpseller (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, both, for the quick replies.

At 1:00 on 2/11, two of us were the first ones to the shelter, and behind us were 5 other guys.  7 was comfortable and there was enough sleeping room for 12.  However, I imagine the hang-out space inside with 12 people during the winter would be really tight.

Fortunately, someone had left behind a tent and pole strung across the treshold.  As long as that remains (who knows for how long), a tarp isn't necessary.  However, you'd definitely want something blocking that doorway in the winter.  Even a small breeze would be harsh.  We rolled the dice and only brought bivvies, but it wouldn't have been fun if we had to use them outside of the shelter.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad your trip was a success, thanks for the update. I'm Wildcat bound next Monday, day hike only.  Michael J., one of the other moderators is Carter Notch Hut bound during the weekend.


----------

